# '및'과 '와/과'



## actively

안녕하세요~
제가 글을 쓰면서 가끔 가다가 '및'과 '와/과'의 사용법에 대해서 헷갈려서 국립국어원에서 찾아봤더니 이렇게 구별하더라고요 

_'와/과’는 둘 이상의 사물을 같은 자격으로 이어 주는 접속 조사이고, ‘및’은 ‘그리고’, ‘그 밖에’, ‘또’의 뜻으로 문장에서 같은 종류의 성분을 연결할 때 쓰는 부사입니다...._

그렇지만 제 눈에 두 개가 똑같아 보이는데, 언제 사용하는지 예를 주시거나 각 조사/부사의 차이를 쉬운 말이 아니더라도 더 이해하기 좋게 해석해주셨으면 좋겠습니다. 감사합니다


----------



## Rance

국립국어원이 올바른 답을 주기는 하나 가끔 이해하기 난해할 경우가 많습니다.
게다가 뉘앙스 관련 질문은 핀트에 어긋난 답을 종종해주곤 해서 만족스러운 답이 나오기까지 같은 질문을 살짝씩 바꿔 여러번 묻는 일이 생기곤 합니다...
그냥 한국어가 어려운거일 수도 있구요. 

쉽게 설명드리자면 접속부사 "와/과"가 연결하는 두 사물은 동등한 자격 지닙니다.
동등한 자격이므로 그 순서를 달리해도 똑같은 의미를 지닙니다.
예를 들자면 "나와 너"와 "너와 나"는 순서가 바뀌어도 똑같은 의미를 지닙니다.

허나 부사 및은 먼저 오는 문장성분이 뒤에 오는 성분보다 조금 더 중요시 되는 의도를 내포합니다.
예) "올바른 환경관과 자원절약정신을 학교, 가정 *및 *지역사회에 뿌리내리게 하여야 한다."
여기서 화자의 중점적인 타겟은 학교, 가정이나 거기에 국한되지만은 않는다는 뜻으로 상당히 모호한 타겟인 "및 지역사회"라는 표현으로 두루뭉술하게 표현되었습니다.
그 순서를 달리할 경우에는 큰 틀에선 그 뜻을 바뀌지 않을지라도 뉘앙스는 바뀌게 됩니다.
즉 "나 및 너"와 "너 및 나" 는 서로 다른 의미를 지닙니다.


----------



## mink-shin

actively said:


> _'와/과’는 둘 이상의 사물을 같은 자격으로 이어 주는 접속 조사이고, ‘및’은 ‘그리고’, ‘그 밖에’, ‘또’의 뜻으로 문장에서 같은 종류의 성분을 연결할 때 쓰는 부사입니다...._
> 
> 그렇지만 제 눈에 두 개가 똑같아 보이는데, 언제 사용하는지 예를 주시거나 각 조사/부사의 차이를 쉬운 말이 아니더라도 더 이해하기 좋게 해석해주셨으면 좋겠습니다. 감사합니다


영어가 모국어이신 Actively님 뿐만 아니라 한국어가 모국어인 저도 이해하기가 어렵습니다. 머릿속에 대충 어떻게 쓰는 가에 대해서는 그려지는데 도저히 어떻게 설명을 해야만 좋은 포스트가 될 수 있을까 고민하는 찰나에 22분전에 Rance님이 좋은 답변을 올려주셨네요. 부끄럽지만 저는 모국어가 너무 어렵습니다...... 하하하......


----------



## Rance

mink-shin said:


> 부끄럽지만 저는 모국어가 너무 어렵습니다...... 하하하......



그리 부끄러워 하진 마세요. 
저도 이런 류의 질분은 보고 바로 답을 올릴 실력은 안 되고 나름 한참을 생각하고 고민하고 알아보고 난 후에 답하는지라...ㅎㅎㅎ
보통은 생각한 후엔 이미 mink-shin님이 좋은 답글을 올리신 후가 대부분이구요.
그래서 주로 이미 다신 답글에 오류가 보일 시에만 지적하는 글을 다는 경우가 많답니다.


----------



## mink-shin

Rance said:


> 그리 부끄러워 하진 마세요.
> 저도 이런 류의 질분은 보고 바로 답을 올릴 실력은 안 되고 나름 한참을 생각하고 고민하고 알아보고 난 후에 답하는지라...ㅎㅎㅎ
> 보통은 생각한 후엔 이미 mink-shin님이 좋은 답글을 올리신 후가 대부분이구요.
> 그래서 주로 이미 다신 답글에 오류가 보일 시에만 지적하는 글을 다는 경우가 많답니다.


I always thank you for pointing out my mistakes.


----------



## actively

Rance said:


> 국립국어원이 올바른 답을 주기는 하나 가끔 이해하기 난해할 경우가 많습니다.
> 게다가 뉘앙스 관련 질문은 핀트에 어긋난 답을 종종해주곤 해서 만족스러운 답이 나오기까지 같은 질문을 살짝씩 바꿔 여러번 묻는 일이 생기곤 합니다...
> 그냥 한국어가 어려운거일 수도 있구요.
> 
> 쉽게 설명드리자면 접속부사 "와/과"가 연결하는 두 사물은 동등한 자격 지닙니다.
> 동등한 자격이므로 그 순서를 달리해도 똑같은 의미를 지닙니다.
> 예를 들자면 "나와 너"와 "너와 나"는 순서가 바뀌어도 똑같은 의미를 지닙니다.
> 
> 허나 부사 및은 먼저 오는 문장성분이 뒤에 오는 성분보다 조금 더 중요시 되는 의도를 내포합니다.
> 예) "올바른 환경관과 자원절약정신을 학교, 가정 *및 *지역사회에 뿌리내리게 하여야 한다."
> 여기서 화자의 중점적인 타겟은 학교, 가정이나 거기에 국한되지만은 않는다는 뜻으로 상당히 모호한 타겟인 "및 지역사회"라는 표현으로 두루뭉술하게 표현되었습니다.
> 그 순서를 달리할 경우에는 큰 틀에선 그 뜻을 바뀌지 않을지라도 뉘앙스는 바뀌게 됩니다.
> 즉 "나 및 너"와 "너 및 나" 는 서로 다른 의미를 지닙니다.



이해하기 쉽게 설명해주셔서 정말로 감사드립니다~


----------

